# Schooling



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all, am i correct in thinking that my wife and children are eligible to come to canada with me on MY working holiday visa? Also are my children (ages 2,5 and 7) are eligible for schooling in ontario on the same visa? Any advice is very much appreciated thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> Hi all, am i correct in thinking that my wife and children are eligible to come to canada with me on MY working holiday visa? Also are my children (ages 2,5 and 7) are eligible for schooling in ontario on the same visa? Any advice is very much appreciated thank you


No, I do not believe this is true if you're coming under BUNAC or IEC.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry mate. You are ineligiable for every working holiday in the world. Got to go through the immigration route.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

I made a mistake I meant are they eligible on a temporary work permit? Not a working holiday visa, sorry!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> I made a mistake I meant are they eligible on a temporary work permit? Not a working holiday visa, sorry!


Then the answer to both your questions is yes.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Auld Yin take care mate


----------

